# RKE W/Net or Neptune Aquacontroller



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

For working so hard this past while I get treated to an aquarium controller. I am looking at either the Digital Aquatics Reef Keeper Elite with Net, or a Neptune Aqua controller.

The tank is a large 210 planted, tunze wavemaker and couple of Tunze power heads, [email protected] 150 W MH and [email protected] 6500K flourescent lights, lunar LEDs, pH controlled CO2 addition (or aeration is Ph drops), auto EI dosing, and inline heaters (currently controlled by their own thermostat).

Those ubber techical aquatic geeks out there - what would be your choice???

Mike


----------

